
Cohort study of teaspoon displacement in an Australian research institute (2005) - lnguyen
https://www.bmj.com/content/331/7531/1498
======
basicplus2
"an estimated 18 million teaspoons are going missing in Melbourne each year.
Laid end to end, these lost teaspoons would cover over 2700km.........and
weigh over 360 metric tons—the approximate weight of four adult blue whales"

